

Josi: a new web framework for Node - vier
http://thatismatt.github.com/josi/

======
benatkin
What are all the Node web frameworks that are being actively developed? Here
are the ones I could find:

<http://github.com/thatismatt/josi> <http://github.com/visionmedia/express>
<http://github.com/mde/geddy>

These ones haven't seen commits in over a month:

<http://github.com/obt/bomberjs> <http://github.com/simonw/djangode>

~~~
alunny
There are also Fab.js <http://github.com/jed/fab> (which hasn't seen any
updates in a while, but I'm sure it's still being worked on), Pintura
<http://github.com/kriszyp/pintura> and Picard
<http://github.com/dantebronto/picard>

At a lower level of abstractions are the middleware layers Connect
<http://github.com/extjs/Connect> and JSGI <http://github.com/kriszyp/jsgi-
node>

------
astrofinch
Both Node.js and Tornado seem to have scaled for real-time-web stuff in the
past:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1088699>

<http://friendfeed.com/>

I think I'd try Tornado first myself because of Python's error tracebacks. In
my opinion they make debugging significantly easier.

Is there any other software in this space?

------
vito
The example code is a bit unreadable for me: <http://i.imgur.com/uMcgo.png>

~~~
Detrus
Yea they really need to change the background behind the code. There are so
many new frameworks with unknown user bases and support out there that their
website design can be the difference between getting users or not.

------
mcantelon
This doesn't look much different from existing frameworks like Express. I
wonder what distinguishes the project?

~~~
astrofinch
It's built on Node.js, which is supposed to make real-time web stuff easier.

~~~
probablycorey
So is Express <http://expressjs.com/>

------
cmelbye
Another?... Don't get me wrong, it looks somewhat better than the other
frameworks I guess, but really?

~~~
frofro
I understand that the node community is still very young but hopefully they'll
start consolidating around some of the core libraries/frameworks pretty soon.
For example, I haven't seen a consensus for the best testing or packaging
libraries.

